
Watch an Ohio Amish community raise a barn in less than 10 hours - curtis
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_eye/2014/09/08/watch_an_ohio_amish_community_raise_a_barn_in_less_than_10_hours_video.html
======
Atroxide
Blog spam. Absolutely nothing added to the discussion or any actual connection
to the video.

